# Haydn String Quartets: Opus 1



## Ramako

Though it is some time since the Haydn Symphony Series, I finally decided to do the series of threads on the string quartets, since the idea was raised at the time.

The Opus 1 was composed in the 1750s, or at the latest early 1760s (sources differ). These works are written in a five-movement divertimento form, rather than the four movements which became standard later. It marks the beginning of Haydn's string quartet oeuvre, and in some sense therefore the beginning of the genre itself.

I have included the Hoboken numbering and key after the opus numbering, as there seem to be two different numbering systems. I am following WIKI in labelling the polls. No. 5 was later found to be Symphony A, but I have put it in to be as inclusive as possible.

Like before, choose your favourite quartet, and comment on the works, recordings etc. One difference from the symphonies is that I have decided to make the polls single vote only - so if you particularly love more than one of the quartets then please say so in the thread.

Next: Opus 2


----------



## Novelette

Ah, Ramako! I'm so glad that you started a new Haydn series!

It's 02,52 here and I must sleep. I look forward to these threads.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Op. 1,1 

..........


----------



## Geo Dude

I'm a Haydn nut but I've unfortunately not had the chance to hear those works. I appreciate the willingness to start out the poll here, though, as opposed to doing the 'normal' thing and starting with Op. 9.


----------



## Ondine

Well... Op. 1 is quite boring for me. I think that things start to become more interesting from Op. 17. But I will have look to it and then give my vote


----------



## jurianbai

I actually like Op.1, out of all 30 movements there are enough melodies to take a closer look. I like most of Adagios there, from 1st movement in No.3 in D, No.4 in G third movement, then my favorite in No.6 in C, the adagio is on 3rd movement and come with nice pizzicatos.

So, there I vote for No.6 in C.

FOr some reason, I think the Kodaly set I have, I can't find Op.1 No.5 in Bb.


----------



## Ukko

The Opus 1 pieces work quite well as divertimenti, music with the 1st violin ''featured'. The Petersens made excellent recordings of them for Capriccio.


----------



## Ramako

Yes, my impression of them is that they are enjoyable works. I am having to re-familiarise myself with them for the poll though.


----------



## Novelette

Ramako said:


> Yes, my impression of them is that they are enjoyable works. I am having to re-familiarise myself with them for the poll though.


I have to spend some time with them again too.

I wore myself out on Haydn's String Quartets in 2009 by listening to them over and over again for months. I still adore them every bit as much, though, and must sit down with the score for each and become more immediately familiar with them again. I will have ample time to do so tomorrow.


----------



## Ramako

Well I re-listened to them and found many of the individual movements very good, although I didn't think any of the quartets held up consistently that high quality. I voted for the D major one therefore, because it had most individual movements I enjoyed a lot.


----------



## ptr

I don't have a favourite of Op 1, none of them are bad, easy to enjoy but not remarkable, they somehow speak to me as works of a composer searching for a medium. With the odd exception, it is somewhere between the Op 9, Op 17 and Op 20 sets that he in my humble opinion has found what he is looking for and has formulated his quartet voice and he makes an even larger jump with the Russian Quartets (Op 33) and with the even later quartet Op No's he do not seem to develop as much, like he is content with the format to easily produce on order. 

I don't think that I've ever heard a (Correctly attributed) "bad" Haydn Quartet! 

/ptr


----------

